
Japanese market Panasonic business laptops with loads of ports and features - pmlnr
https://panasonic.jp/cns/pc/index.html
======
crmrc114
Japan fascinates me- laptops that still have VGA ports. Like I find it crazy
that flip phones with video tuners were so popular out there. I had a friend
who worked with Sprint that told me Softbank tried to get video working on
cell phones back in the day. Americans had no interest when rolled out in test
networks.

Just makes you wonder how much our use of technology differs around the world.
(Like German cars without cupholders)

